# Milking Machine?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,
I can't buy a milking machine right now, but I would like to purchase one in the future. What brand would you recammend? :whatgoat: I have Nigerians, so what size (I don't know what they are called, but the things that go on their teats) do you think I would need? Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Steph is a member here and just got one for her nigies a couple weeks ago, I watched her milk yesterday morning with it and her girls do very well with it. Maybe email her to see what she has.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought one from Perry's Milkers and I have Nigerians. I did buy the DP120 which is the large one and really didn't need to go that big. His cheapest one would have been fine. But I love it and couldn't milk without it.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

We just got a System One from Caprine Supply. It's a dry vane type. We can milk 2 goats at once or just one at a time. When you buy one you have to make sure to get the small inflations for the mini breeds. 

The actual milking is very quick and easy. Clean up is time consuming. We run 4 rinses through ours. 1st cold water, 2nd cold soapy, 3rd hot soapy, and 4th hot water with a tiny bit of bleach. When doing the hot soapy rinse I scrub everything with a brush.

It works better if the udders are clipped around the teats. We also got the inline filter with ours. So once the milk is in the pail it is clean and ready for a clean jar when you are done milking. Our milk goes into 1/2 gallon mason jars and into a cooler with an ice bath right in the milk room. By the time I finish clean up our milk is ice cold and goes into the fridge.

You are welcome to email or call me if you have questions. My contact info is on my website.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all! :thumb: :thankU: I will save all this info for when I can get a milking machine. I have a yearling doe that is AWFUL to milk. It takes two people to milk this little goat! :shocked: I would really like one to use on her, it would make it SOOOOO much easier!


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Our goats did very well their first time with the machine. They didn't seem upset from the noise at all.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I won't think it would bother any of our other does, but Stella is NUTS! Everything bothers her! :roll: We have been milking her for 2 months now and she still acts stupid and LOVES giving us milk showers. She wants till we get lots of milk in the bucket and then kicks it a bumps it all over us. AGGG! :hair:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I have one like that. I didn't breed her this past year because of her nuttty behavior. She either puts her udder in the pail or kicks my husband in the face when he holds her feet down. I will breed her this coming year to see if we can milk her with the machine.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Stella is my best show doe and has a gorgeous udder. But she is a PAIN IN THE BUTT! She screams all day long too. :hair: :GAAH: I would not breed her every year, but I would like to finish her. So I would just like to stick a milking machine to her and see what she thinks of it.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

My doe that HATED being milked loves the machine. I figured she would go ballistic the first time I put it on her but she proved me wrong! My husband bought me a NuPulse bucket milker this spring.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought one from Perry's milkers and have the DP50 which is the smaller one.It works really well and takes me 10 min to milk 3 full size dairy goats.Money well spent!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you! Other than cleaning, is there alot of stuff that needs to be done on them to keep them in working order?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

we spray alittle WD40 once a week on the pump and clean the filter every 2 months.It's really simple and not much to it at all.Saves my hands,less time,and clean milk every time  I don't have to filter it which saves money.Since it saves time I get great tasting milk always!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I bet it stays much cleaner since they can't step in it or get any dirt in it. Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

O yea no chances of hair,dirt or lord knows what dropping in it. I hope your able to get one.Really has been a God send to us.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

Ours is a dry vane so nothing needs oiled or anything. Our milk has been lasting 2+ weeks. When hand milking milk only lasted about 7-9 days before tasting goaty. Caprine Supply is wonderful to deal with! We had a problem with ours, which he said was likely from shipping. They overnighted us the part for free. They have been so helpful when I call with questions. The machine is not too loud either. My milk room is only 6'x8'. I was concerned that with the size of my milk room I would need ear plugs to milk, but I don't. Some of the other machine's I've heard are really loud.


----------

